# Any north slope deer hunters?



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone wanna talk some North Slope muzzy deer? I've hunted there my whole life (I'm 25) but have a few questions if anybody wants to chat. Shoot me a PM if you would like.

Carson


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I love the North Slope, haven't had much luck for deer while hunting them but usually see some bruisers while hunting elk or in the summer while camping/ATVing.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 on what Raprtorman said.. The best way to hunt deer on the northslope is to pretend like you are hunting elk...


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

And the best way to hunt elk is to pretend you're hunting deer.

The last time I was up on the North Slope we saw two tiny little bucks... but a good handful of elk. Go figure.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep.. I agree with ya'll there. Seen some really nice bulls hunting deer, and the nice deer i've seen i wasn't hunting. I am hoping to be able to start scouting a lot more. I know where the deer are, just have a hard time finding decent ones. Thanks guys.


----------



## bj_utah (Aug 28, 2015)

I ML buck hunted the north slope alone about 4 years ago. Camped at Hoop Lake and took my horses up to Kabell Lake I think it was. Saw a monster buck really close to that lake. I was on horseback and my muzzy was in the scabbard when he spotted me. I searched the area for hours but never spotted him or any of his relatives. My opinion is the deer are far a few between up there, or at they least have no pressure or reason to move much in late September. Except for the first day I was back at camp by dark. The first day I spent 3 hours trying to get back to camp on horseback mostly lost in the dark. Alone and on horseback in the dark in those mountains can be risky. I almost couldn't locate the horses and probably should have just camped out where I was. In four days I never saw another hunter or person and that was enough to get the lonesomes. The weather was really mild on my hunt. You will have to work hard, take horses if you can. The fishing was awesome, but haven't put in for that hunt since.


----------

